# Diabetes Service Dogs Save Lives



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2011)

It would appear 55-year-old Jean Lundquist of Good Thunder, Minn., has been handed a living and loveable lifesaver.

Lundquist was diagnosed at age 16 with Type 1 diabetes, also called juvenile diabetes, which a National Institutes of Health website defines as a lifelong disease, usually beginning in childhood, when an affected person's pancreas fails to produce enough insulin to control blood sugar levels. Many people with Type 1 often are unaware their blood sugar levels are falling, thus setting the stage for their being especially vulnerable without warning to a potentially life-threatening medical condition.

http://www.ahherald.com/columns-mainmenu-28/disabilities-week/11727-diabetes-service-dogs-save-lives


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent storey Northy cud do with one myself.  Cheered me up !


----------

